# For all you who have harvested a 2ft plant



## 303053 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just curious what ur average harvest is per plant if uve grown indoor under hps or cfl's...List it in g and specify ur lighting conditions.


----------



## jb247 (Oct 30, 2008)

I grow indoors, in soil, under a 600w. I veg under a 2' 8 bulb T5 for about 2 months, the plants generally grow to 18-24 inches in the veg. stage...I usually get anywhere from 28 to 48 grams from each plant. I don't use alot of additives (usually), my soil is FFOcean, amended with worm castings, lime and a bit of bat guano, and added perlite.

My few outdoor adventures have yielded upwards to 1 lb. per plant, with no feeding, just using my amended soils...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 30, 2008)

1KW hps, 2foot tall ladies/15 per room, ESU GReenleaves nutes along w/ Alaska Fish MORBLOOM, a now extinct pure landrace strain of red hair skunk, got around 70.75 grams per plant when I grew small 2 footers. Now I grow 4 indoor tree's at a time and get roughly 3 ozers per Snow White.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 30, 2008)

Organic Soil Grower. err...sorry, forgot that bit. Laters!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 30, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> 1KW hps, 2foot tall ladies/15 per room, ESU GReenleaves nutes along w/ Alaska Fish MORBLOOM, a now extinct pure landrace strain of red hair skunk, got around 70.75 grams per plant when I grew small 2 footers. Now I grow 4 indoor tree's at a time and get roughly 3 ozers per Snow White.



is that dry wieght?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes...that was dry for the skunk. Probably a bit over on my SW's, I only weigh them out if I have surplus...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 30, 2008)

When me and a small circle of friends grew commercially, we always weighed it out but now that's it's just me, myself, and I...I really don't like having scales around me of you get the drift. Take care, bud. Keeper green...I gotta sign off real soon...


----------



## massproducer (Oct 30, 2008)

This is going to be the last time i comment on any of your posts but like come on...  you are talking about harvesting 71 grams dry from 2 foot plants where you could grow 15 under a 1000, now you grow 4 big plants instead but only harvest about a half an ounce more per plant???  Please you are going to have to show some pics of these 71 gram, 2 foot plants.  You do understand that 71 grams = 2.54 OZ's right???

I asked you for info on this alleged extinct LANDRACE skunk red hair but you provided none and never posted again in the thread BECAUSE Landrace Skunk anything doesn't exist, it never existed because skunk is a refined strain created in cali in the 60's and 70's and then brought to BC and the dam where it was refined and popularized.  Landrace's don't have commerical names because they are not hybrids, they are names as from the area of the world in which they grow naturally, e,g, Mexican sativa, Thai, afghani indica, ect... But things like skunk, Northern Lights and the such are not landrace's they are hybrids




			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> 1KW hps, 2foot tall ladies/15 per room, ESU GReenleaves nutes along w/ Alaska Fish MORBLOOM, a now extinct pure landrace strain of red hair skunk, got around 70.75 grams per plant when I grew small 2 footers. Now I grow 4 indoor tree's at a time and get roughly 3 ozers per Snow White.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 30, 2008)

some two footers have a screen making them six feet wide


----------



## massproducer (Oct 30, 2008)

I scrog'd for years, you can look back at some of my older pics and see my enitre room screened under 2-1000 watt lights, I have plenty of experience with scrog's.

With a scrog, just becase you have a screen placed 12-18 inches above your pots doesn't make it a 12 -18" plant.  Just like if you LST your plant to even out the canopy at 2 feet, you don't have a 2 foot plant, you have a 5 or 6 foot plant that is bent over.  It is totally different, because of the root size, amount of bud sites and the overall age of the plant.  I would guess that a 2 foot plant was not grown to sexual maturity to finish under or around 2 feet being that most plants from seed wont mature until they are around 12 - 18 inches.  This is not the case with a scrog, plants that are screened are actually usually larger then avergae plants because they have to be grown long enough to fill the screen, which will take them well past maturity.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 30, 2008)

Not to mention that a plant taking up 6 feet of area x 15 plants = 90 sq ft of actual plant growth area with would make your lit area around 100 sq feet, which would take around 5 - 1000's to effectivly light.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 30, 2008)

I would agree with massprod...

I usually get more buds from outdoor..  but for indoor and daily of bright lights toward to the plants.. usually is quicker and faster grow  but itself is not mature enough to produce more buds..   its like stressed... that why there is LST and SCROG methods to help out.. and grow clones can help you get little more extras each time..


----------



## leafminer (Nov 14, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I would agree with massprod...
> 
> I usually get more buds from outdoor..  but for indoor and daily of bright lights toward to the plants.. usually is quicker and faster grow  but itself is not mature enough to produce more buds..   its like stressed... that why there is LST and SCROG methods to help out.. and grow clones can help you get little more extras each time..


:goodposting:
I got about 25g from my Afghan Auroras on the first grow and they went to about 2 foot. Not LSTd or pinched, just topped at node 4.
But revegged, LSTd, have a canopy about 2x2 ft at 18" height. Yield should be more but no idea how much. Seems to me the original question pretty meaningless.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 14, 2008)

I got 4 oz. dry from a 2.5 ft. Top 44. Your yield will all be strain and light dependent. I am not sure why I hear of so many grows with such low yields from a single plant. I have gotten anywhere from 1 oz. to 12 oz. from my monster Bubblegum


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 14, 2008)

I got 2.5 oz off 6 snowhites that were about 2' tall under 600w hps.  So I got about .4 ounces a plant.  I induced flowering at 3 weeks old(way to early) and chopped at about 55 days flower which was to early as well.  Had I properly vegged and for 4 weeks they probably would have been 3 ft tall after flower and had I let flower 8 to 10 weeks I probably would have gotten quite a bit more.

Here is a pic of one of the two foot snow whites about a week before I harvested.  They grew with no fan so they where very weak you can see the bottom branches falling over fromt he weight.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2008)

I have 1000 HPS Flower room..3x6x8..Organic soil..Fox Farm Nutes..Last season first time..Average 1.5 ounce plant...I have 12 plants in flower now that some I am sure will Hit my 2 ounce plant mark..But 3 ounces *7greeneyes*..I want to see and learn..This is what Im shooting 4 myself.....oh...and I vegged these for 6 weeks..give or take a day..take care and be safe


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I have 1000 HPS Flower room..3x6x8..Organic soil..Fox Farm Nutes..Last season first time..Average 1.5 ounce plant...I have 12 plants in flower now that some I am sure will Hit my 2 ounce plant mark..But 3 ounces *7greeneyes*..I want to see and learn..This is what Im shooting 4 myself.....oh...and I vegged these for 6 weeks..give or take a day..take care and be safe


 
You need to shoot for 12 this size.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=324673&postcount=99


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> You need to shoot for 12 this size.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=324673&postcount=99


 


oh...most deffanently Buddy..But seeing that Im new at this..and still learning..dont want to become superstar over night:hubba: ..and working my way up is most the fun ..Just gots me another 1000hps for flower room..what would 12000 lumes a square foot do..lol..just kidding..I did buy another 1000HPS cool tube..as replacement for my Batwing  when it goes..but Im thinking about a run with 2000HPS  in  6x3x8..Im sure I can control temps..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

That was my first indoor grow. I call it beginners luck. But yeah 2000w in that space should make for some nice dense large buds. I runn 2000w in a 7x7x7 room. I would really like to two light movers for them but I have limited vertical space because of the aero unit.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 15, 2008)

my plants get anywhere from 24 to 36 inches tall, i get anywhere from 28g to 56g per plant depending on the strain. my flower box is 2x2x4 and i have 2 150watt hps 4inches from the tops.


----------



## Bonghit74 (Nov 15, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> my plants get anywhere from 24 to 36 inches tall, i get anywhere from 28g to 56g per plant depending on the strain. my flower box is 2x2x4 and i have 2 150watt hps 4inches from the tops.


 
Hey just wondering what size pots you use.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 15, 2008)

i take great care of my ladies as i am sure all of you do.but i feel iffy about the 3-4 ozs off a 2 footer.i would have to be there.if i can get a little over an ounce dry off a 28 inch plant,i feel good about it.i only have a 400 watt in a 9 sq. ft area.maybe with some side lighting i would get better buds on the lower branches.so i usually trim the lower branches to put more energy towards the top cola and higher bud sites.jmo


----------



## Mutt (Nov 15, 2008)

> so i usually trim the lower branches to put more energy towards the top cola and higher bud sites.jmo



Seen a plant somewhere...the bottom four branches were 3x larger than the main cola. I wouldn't trim lowers unless doing a scrog. If you run some side lighting even tube flos would help your yeild immensly. IME

Just trimming seems to me wastes energy too. it has to spend time healing. in my opinion

(BTW got almost a 1/2 ounce off a 6" plant LOL all ya gotta do is feed it good  )


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 15, 2008)

all plants will give different yields depending on plants and conditions,guess theirs no way of telling what you will get till its time


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2008)

I had 2 Speed Queen that I recently harvested that were close to 2'--one was 26", the other just under 30".  The first yielded 3 ozs and the 2nd one 3-1/2 ozs.  I have another strain I grow that I can generally get around 3 ozs off a 2-2 1/2' plant.  

I usually do a perpetual harvest, but am doing some remodeling to my flowering room, so these were the last 2 plants out of this room.  It has a 1000W HPS.  I do DWC in 5 gal buckets and use GH nutes using the Lucas Formula.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33109


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 16, 2008)

i use 1 gallon pots in veg and 2 gallon in flowering.


----------

